
10-year Apple Store employee describes the changes in that time - LeoPanthera
https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/5tbs0h/i_am_a_former_apple_retail_employee_ama/ddlvni8/
======
BrailleHunting
About 3 years ago, I went to the old Palo Alto store with a defective
(internally-shorted/overheated) MagSafe 65W charger still under warranty from
original MBP purchase and a group of blueshirts tried to browbeat yours truly
into purchasing a new one.. I asked for the manager whom only continued the
nonsensical tirade of "take it or leave it." I went to the Stanford store, got
it replaced (as they should) and reported the incident to corporate a couple
days later.

Backstory: It released magic smoke and left a small scorch mark on the wood
table on which it was sitting, right at the 90-degree MagSafe strain-relief
which melted-burned the sheath to a brown/yellow yuck and exposed wires.

------
dilemma
Amazing comment by the employee. Shows clearly the cost of spreadsheet
management; everyone in business could learn from reading this. Saved for my
own future use.

------
Markoff
can someone repost it with paragraphs? it hurts my eyes, impossible to read

